# Inchindown Guided Tours



## podman (Aug 8, 2011)

not sure if anyone interested but the Forestry Commision Scotland is offering guided tours of the Inchindown Fuel storage facility - bit far for me but looks good?

from the BBC web page

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-14418588

Forestry Commission Scotland (FCS) is taking bookings for the new walks on 21-22 September
FCS staff and Allan Kilpatrick, of the Royal Commission on Ancient and Historic Monuments of Scotland (RCAHMS), will lead the tours.

Groups of 12 people at a time will be led into the tunnels. They will be equipped with hard hats and high visibility jackets, but must bring their own torches and wear sturdy footwear

llink to FCS site with contact details

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-8BWKJ6


----------



## zimbob (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't recommend this place enough, it's ace 

Myself, *Lost* and *Melvin26bmx* visited here a couple of years back - there's a report on here if anyone want's a preview. We weren't on the tour, so I don't know what the photo ops'll be like, but even if they're not up to much, it's still well worth seeing.

I'd be quick though, last years one was massively over-subscribed, and was filled in a matter of minutes I believe....


----------



## lost (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd like to go back with something other than a mobile phone camera.


----------



## Walrus75 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dagnabit!! Why is it that work always gets in the way of these things?!


----------



## zimbob (Aug 9, 2011)

lost said:


> I'd like to go back with something other than a mobile phone camera.



Aye, I can imagine  That was entertaining for us, must have been infuriating for you


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 19, 2011)

yeh i remember your report about the site was very interesting


----------

